# Komponenten zusammenstellung mit Wakü



## Gêxx (12. November 2018)

*Komponenten zusammenstellung mit Wakü*

Hallöchen Leute,

ich habe in der SuFu nicht wirkliches vergleichbares gefunden deswegen erstelle ich diesen Thread, in der Hoffnung das ihr mir helfen könnt. 

Ich wollte mir ein neuen Gaming-/Arbeitsrechner bauen, mit einer Wasserkühlung. Leider habe ich nicht soviel Platz deswegen kann ich leider keine Mo-Ra kaufen. Das wäre nämlich eigentlich optimal, denn was das Teil leistet ist einfach nur sagenhaft. Leider muss ich realistisch bleiben und mir ein System ohne Mo-Ra überlegen. 
Dazu muss ich sagen, dass ich die CPU gewählt habe, da ich ein Hobbyfotograf bin und gerne Videos bearbeite. 

Ich habe mir gedacht, dass ich aus folgenden Komponenten mein PC zusammenbaue:

Gehäuse: Phanteks Evolve X
CPU: I9 9900k
Graka: RTX 2080ti
RAM: 32Gb
Mainboard: Asus Rog strix

Soll natürlich mit Wasser gekühlt werden. Dazu wird mir eine D5 Pumpe und 2x 360 Radiatoren mit einer dicke von 30mm helfen.

Es heißt ja pro 300W ein 360 Radiator. Ich würde gerne die RTX2080ti ROG Strix oder ggf. was vergleichbares als Grafikkarte einsetzen. Da diese noch kein Wasserkühlerblock besitzt muss ich warten. Aber ich habe gehört die soll bis zu 370W (bei last) haben.

Nun zu meinen Fragen: 

1. Reichen 2x 360 Radiatoren mit einer dicke von 30mm die CPU und RTX 2080ti zu kühlen? (ich würde vllt noch ein bisschen übertakten, bin mir noch nicht sicher, denke die Lüftung würde ziemlich laut sein.)
2. Benötige ich eigentlich einen Durchflusssensor, wenn ich eine d5 hab? (ich glaube nein, würde es nur gerne bestätigt bekommen)
3. Gibt es externe Lüftersteuerung oder Temperatursensoren die ich mir ansehen kann ? Oder würdet ihr das nicht benutzen ?
4. Würde ich mit einer 8700k (Übertaktet) besser davon kommen? Preislich gibt es da ja schon unterschiede.
5. Mein ihr, dass das Gehäuse gut mit den Komponenten harmonieren wird? Es ist halt ein mid tower, da ich ja nicht so viel platz hab. 

Ich bedanke mich erstmal für eure Antworten.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen 
Gêxx


----------

